# Exel relative Zellposition



## saschaf (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

Ich möchte gern einen Wert zu einer Zellpostion addieren. Leider war die Exel-Hilfe eine solche eben nicht.  

Mal ein Beispiel zum besseren Verständniss.

Die Zelle C1 bekommt den Inhalt der Zelle A1 zugewiesen (=A1) ... soweit so gut
Der Zelle C2 soll nun der Inhalt 9 Zellen unter A1 zugewiesen werden aber eben relativ zu A1 (=A1+10 ...)

Ich will also zu einer Zellposition einen Wert addieren. Ich hoffe jemand versteht meine Problembeschreibung und kann mir helfen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## duckdonald (8. Juli 2006)

Hai,

hier hilft die Formel WVERWEIS vielleicht weiter:

=WVERWEIS(A1;A1:A21;10;FALSCH)

der erste Wert ist das Suchkriterium (in disem Fall nun mal A1)
der zweite Wert ist die Matrix (Zellen A1 .. bis .. xx)
der nächste Wert gibt an um wieviel nach unten verschoben werden soll
und der letzte Wert sagt nur das nach Übereinstimmenden Werten gesucht werden soll.




oder, was vielleicht noch einfacher ist:
erstelle ein neues Makro, gehe in den VisualBasicEditor und füge folgenden Quelltext in Modul1 ein:
	
	
	



```
Function xyZelle(Zelle As Range, x As Integer, y As Integer)
'xyZelle verschiebt das Ziel von einer Zelle
'um x Positionen nach rechts und y Positionen nach unten
'negative Werte verschieben nach links bzw. oben
  xyZelle = Zelle.Cells(y + 1, x + 1)
End Function
```
nun kannst du diese Funktion wie eine normale Formel verwenden.
In deinem Beispiel also "=xyZelle(A1;0;9)"


bye DuckDonald


----------

